# Virtual synths with great distortion and saturation



## Pier (Nov 24, 2022)

After playing a bit with Phoscyon 2 I was quite impressed with the included distortion.




Which got me wondering... what other synths have good distortion and saturation?

In Zebra the tube distortion and wavefolder are great. Also some of the filters drive. Their Runciter in Uhbik is also amazing but unfortunately not available inside a synth. And of course also Repro.

VCV Rack has LOTS of great modules. It's a shame they haven't figured out a way to let people uses presets with modules they don't own like KiloHearts do with their modular products.

MSF has MTurboAmp with a lot of control and many distortion/saturation modules. Maybe I just need to dig deeper but I've not been able to find stuff that I like in there.

The one in Oddity sounds great but alas it can't be tweaked.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 24, 2022)

Knifonium!


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 24, 2022)

Vacuum Pro. Might be one of the most underrated synths out there but I wouldn't want to miss it.


----------



## KEM (Nov 24, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Knifonium!



Yeah it’s a pretty good sounding synth


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 24, 2022)

I also wanted to mention Vaccuum Pro: really fat 1-2 trick pony! Got it for 5 bucks and whenever I need one of its tricks... voila, instant gratification


----------



## xepocal (Nov 25, 2022)

Maybe of interest: Surge XT's filters and waveshapers are available as standalone libraries/example plugins.

IIRC the waveshapers are also available in the 'Surge XT FX' plugin that is installed together with the synth.

https://github.com/surge-synthesizer/sst-waveshapers
https://github.com/surge-synthesizer/sst-filters


----------



## Tusker (Nov 25, 2022)

Thanks for starting this conversation Pier. I am on the lookout for this also and will follow this thread.

I am currently getting by with some of Reaktor distortion ensembles and the Brainworx edition of the BlackBox HG-2. But those are FX. 

It would be really convenient to have it in the synth where your modulators and arpeggiators can play with the parameters of the saturation. Maybe Zebra 3 will have some toys from Uhbik?


----------



## Pier (Nov 25, 2022)

So Air has an updated version of Vacuum Pro called TubeSynth









TubeSynth | AIR


TubeSynth leverages the next generation of advanced analogue modelling technology in our highly acclaimed desktop plugin synth Vacuum Pro.




www.airmusictech.com


----------



## manuhz (Nov 25, 2022)

Imho nothing comes close to MSoundFactory wich includes the full FX suite from Melda.


----------



## proxima (Nov 25, 2022)

Sometimes Omnisphere is criticized for its effects not being quite top-of-the-line, but each Sonic Extension comes with two. "Undercurrent" comes with "Under Fire" which combines distortion with compression and eq. Sounds pretty interesting to me. I wonder what others think, particularly as distortion isn't something I'm very familiar with in general.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 25, 2022)

Phonec - very vintage sounding little Synth. Great filter saturation.









Phonec VST/AU Synthesizer


An 'analog flux synthesizer' inspired by the mystique of video logo synth scores from worn out VHS tapes. A quirky synth with lots of character.




www.psychicmodulation.com


----------



## Pier (Nov 25, 2022)

proxima said:


> Sometimes Omnisphere is criticized for its effects not being quite top-of-the-line, but each Sonic Extension comes with two. "Undercurrent" comes with "Under Fire" which combines distortion with compression and eq. Sounds pretty interesting to me. I wonder what others think, particularly as distortion isn't something I'm very familiar with in general.


Yeah the new effects of the extensions are great.

Honestly I find it was a weird idea to make those available as separate products. The presets yes, absolutely, but I think the effects should have been included in the core engine. There's no way to guarantee all users will have the same version of Omnisphere now.

Like if you want to make a preset library using effects from say two extensions, how many Omnisphere users will have those? Maybe 10%?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 25, 2022)

There are a lot of saturation plug-ins around, of course. They don't affect the waveforms before being processed in the synth, but the difference would have to be very, very subtle - especially when you consider that saturation is probably an effect to use very conservatively in the first place.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 25, 2022)

Saxer: you owe me an eye...one is blind now from the glance I threw at Phonec ))))


----------



## Saxer (Nov 25, 2022)

👁️


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 25, 2022)

Thats very kind, thx. Now I got a blue-grey one and a brown one. Mom always said "He is...different" anyway. 👽


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 25, 2022)

Dada Life Sausage Fattener​It’s an oldie, but I still use this one in my FX chain from time to time. Or better yet, route that shitty virtual synth aliased crap to some outboard pedals ;p. You can pick ‘em up on the cheap and you’ll be much happier. If you go the digital route make sure it’s capable of oversampling (high!!!)


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Nov 25, 2022)

U-He`s Hive 2  With several different distortion modes to choose from as well


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2022)

Falcon has many types of distortion effects.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 25, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Falcon has many types of distortion effects.


Pier had his wings clipped.


----------



## MarcMahler89 (Nov 25, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Pier had his wings clipped.


* softly clipped


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 25, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> Thats very kind, thx. Now I got a blue-grey one and a brown one. Mom always said "He is...different" anyway. 👽


For a second I thought you were David Bowie, the resemblance is uncanny!


----------



## proxima (Nov 25, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yeah the new effects of the extensions are great.
> 
> Honestly I find it was a weird idea to make those available as separate products. The presets yes, absolutely, but I think the effects should have been included in the core engine. There's no way to guarantee all users will have the same version of Omnisphere now.
> 
> Like if you want to make a preset library using effects from say two extensions, how many Omnisphere users will have those? Maybe 10%?


Agreed - if I was a soundset developer, I'd be reticent to use the new effects. It does fragment an otherwise unified system. Reminds me a bit of Zebra/ZebraHZ but worse, given there are 4 sonic extensions.

But...as a consumer I appreciate them developing new effects and making the extensions have a little bang for their buck. I do wish that they offered at least _some_ discount for additional extensions purchased later. I held off for a long time until I settled on the 2 extensions I chose to buy at the same time (Undercurrent and Nylon Sky).

I'm curious if they have a plan for Omnisphere 3.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Nov 25, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Falcon has many types of distortion effects.


And I especially like Falcon's waveshaper inserted on keygroup level which makes it polyphonic/per note played.


----------



## Pier (Nov 25, 2022)

The distortions (and really all the effects) in Guitar Rig Pro 6 are amazing. That's the sort of thing I'd like to see in a synth.

Personally I never clicked with the sound of Falcon but I will admit I didn't spend a lot of time with it.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 25, 2022)

Pier said:


> The distortions (and really all the effects) in Guitar Rig Pro 6 are amazing. That's the sort of thing I'd like to see in a synth.
> 
> Personally I never clicked with the sound of Falcon but I will admit I didn't spend a lot of time with it.


So use GR. I guess I’m not following you. Many virtual synths (especially modular) allow you to route external audio through the signal path. For example you can overdrive the Mini-v from arturia just like you could with the original. To take advantage of GR, you could route main output from the Mini through the GR and back to the external input on the Mini. That said , the native overload emulation might be just what you’re looking for. Just make sure you PC has enough juice for the math.



https://downloads.arturia.net/products/mini-v/manual/mini-v_Manual_3_0_EN.pdf


----------



## Pier (Nov 25, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> So use GR. I guess I’m not following you. Many virtual synths (especially modular) allow you to route external audio through the signal path. For example you can overdrive the Mini-v from arturia just like you could with the original. To take advantage of GR, you could route main output from the Mini through the GR and back to the external input on the Mini. That said , the native overload emulation might be just what you’re looking for. Just make sure you PC has enough juice for the math.
> 
> 
> 
> https://downloads.arturia.net/products/mini-v/manual/mini-v_Manual_3_0_EN.pdf


Yeah obviously I could use any audio effects but that defeats the purpose. Having the effects right in the synth allows to share the modulation and being able to package it all in a preset.

A solution could be to use some host environment like metapluguin or freestyle.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 25, 2022)

A small Facon list:

Sallen-key filter
Xpander filter
Diode clipper
Drive
Overdrive
TS Overdrive
Double drive "legacy"
UVI drive "legacy"
Exciter
UVI mastering
Analog tape delay
Analog crunch
Fuzz
Guitar boxes
Magnetic bass shaper
Wave shaper
Fuzz4


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 26, 2022)

Pier said:


> The distortions (and really all the effects) in Guitar Rig Pro 6 are amazing. That's the sort of thing I'd like to see in a synth.
> 
> Personally I never clicked with the sound of Falcon but I will admit I didn't spend a lot of time with it.


More often than not I run my Rhodes and synths through a guitar or bass rig for some extra grit. 
Just in case: Audio Assault are selling their plugins for next to nothing these days, might be worth a look:









Power Your Mix - Audio Assault


Take your mixes to the next level with our range of audio plug-ins and instruments.




audioassault.mx





Use code AA-BF-22 for an extra 50% off


----------



## cedricm (Nov 26, 2022)

Oldie iZotope Trash 2 is still amazing.
Rob Papen's RP-Distort 2 is fantastic and 25 % off right now.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 26, 2022)

Thx for the audioassault tip. Being a plugin slut I never heard of them and just bought the multiband transient designer and multiband saturator for peanuts. Great find!!


----------



## utopia (Nov 26, 2022)

Repro has a very nice distortion section and a separate velvet drive pedal with a number of algorithms


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 26, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> Thx for the audioassault tip. Being a plugin slut I never heard of them and just bought the multiband transient designer and multiband saturator for peanuts. Great find!!


Being a hopeless FX slut myself I have almost their entire catalogue and use their stuff on a regular basis. If you have a couple pennies left you might want to take a look at their Reamp studio. That thing includes a good bunch of stomp boxes, amps and cabinet IRs and with the right settings makes a proper pluck patch from any virtual synth sound like Eddie van Halen on crack but OTOH Reamp also includes some cleaner sounding combos if that's more your thing.
(One of their IR packages even contains an EvH rig; crazy stuff).









ReAmp Studio | Full Guitar Rig


The biggest colletion of virtual guitar amps ever.




audioassault.mx


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2022)

Rah Rah Knifonium Rah Rah


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 26, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Rah Rah Knifonium Rah Rah


@eric_w mentioned somewhere else that it's on sale now.

"Knifonium Sale, use code *BFD1-2499 *to bring it down to $25"









Knif Audio Knifonium
 

Synth plugin of the legendary and exceptionally beautiful sounding, 26-tube driven analog synthesizer.




www.plugin-alliance.com


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> @eric_w mentioned somewhere else that it's on sale now.
> 
> "Knifonium Sale, use code *BFD1-2499 *to bring it down to $25"
> 
> ...


Yes, everything* on Plugin Alliance is on sale for that price :D


----------



## gamma-ut (Nov 26, 2022)

A lot hinges on the meaning of "great distortion".

I happen to like some of NI's older synths because they have feedback paths: OG Massive and Spark, in particular, some of which got carried through into Kontour. In Spark, the feedback and amp coupled with the notch filter in the FX section are pretty crucial to the overall sound, so if you don't like that sound it's not going to do well. It's also quite unpredictable and about as intuitive as the puzzle box in Hellraiser, which isn't helped by the near-randomly organised modulation system: "Let's just turn this a bit more. Oh sh*t I've summoned Pinhead."

Then there's Rob Papen's Raw, which has a core collection of ear-shredding presets but which has a good selection of waveshaping and distortion FX that are effectively part of the core synth plus, conveniently, a good EQ section – with both pre- and post-EQ in a configurable signal path. So it's a bit like Zebra in that respect. I'm not sure the distortions qualify as great but you can shape and, like Rob and Jon's other synth modulate them easily – as well as the EQs.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 26, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yeah obviously I could use any audio effects but that defeats the purpose. Having the effects right in the synth allows to share the modulation and being able to package it all in a preset.
> 
> A solution could be to use some host environment like metapluguin or freestyle.


Ok, that makes sense. I missed the part about sharing patches. I would say NI Reaktor would be your safest bet. If you don’t know DSP you can always use blocks.

Also, do check out the Mini-V overdrive emu. It’s rad. I think UHe is the best in the biz for oversampling ( recall a low sample rate will be more dramatically stepped and you’ll miss all the magic between those steps—- this is why analog is superior in some respects — you can’t beat infinity unless your buzz)


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 26, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> More often than not I run my Rhodes and synths through a guitar or bass rig for some extra grit.
> Just in case: Audio Assault are selling their plugins for next to nothing these days, might be worth a look:
> 
> 
> ...


Outboard? My secret weapon is my pedalboard ( and my Eurorack)


----------



## Pier (Nov 26, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Ok, that makes sense. I missed the part about sharing patches. I would say NI Reaktor would be your safest bet. If you don’t know DSP you can always use blocks.


Yeah... Unfortunately Reaktor is a no go for me until NI make the GUI work properly on a 4k monitor.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 26, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yeah... Unfortunately Reaktor is a no go for me until NI make the GUI work properly on a 4k monitor.


I feel your pain! Now, where did I set that monocle down…

I am fairly new around here. I just pop up around Black Friday. Noticed your signature and things are clicking now. I’ll have to check out your sounds. Nice to meet a fellow propeller head.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 26, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Outboard? My secret weapon is my pedalboard ( and my Eurorack)


Did that back in the 80s, real Rhodes, HW synths, Fender & Marshall amp tops, all sorts of 19" FX & pedals, blah blah but one day sold it all, went on a long hiatus and never missed any of that noisy stuff since. YMMV.
(All I own now is the box with a virtual ton of software, a bunch of travel friendly midi controllers, dozens of in-ears plus some not so travel friendly cans, monitors, and a Yamaha Motif ES 8 gathering dust in storage.)


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 26, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> Did that back in the 80s, real Rhodes, HW synths, Fender & Marshall amp tops, all sorts of 19" FX & pedals, blah blah but one day sold it all, went on a long hiatus and never missed any of that noisy stuff since. YMMV.
> (All I own now is the box with a virtual ton of software, a bunch of travel friendly midi controllers, dozens of in-ears plus some not so travel friendly cans, monitors, and a Yamaha Motif ES 8 gathering dust in storage.)


Same here for the most part. Eurorack still savages my wallet in recent years and I’ve managed to accumulate a scary amount of pedals ( amazing what people give away at thrift shops) . I missed the hands on aspect for patching and find it helps to get out of the box for my creativity at times. That said, I’d never get rid of my vst collection. ( I own them all— well most of them anyways ). At a certain point you’re just buying presets imo - the various forms of synthesis haven’t changed much in years. To your point - there is nothing more valuable than mobility and saving patches! For example , I can’t live without Ss vsx and waves nx


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 26, 2022)

Tusker said:


> Thanks for starting this conversation Pier. I am on the lookout for this also and will follow this thread.
> 
> I am currently getting by with some of Reaktor distortion ensembles and the Brainworx edition of the BlackBox HG-2. But those are FX.
> 
> It would be really convenient to have it in the synth where your modulators and arpeggiators can play with the parameters of the saturation. Maybe Zebra 3 will have some toys from Uhbik?


Reason+


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 26, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> Same here for the most part. Eurorack still savages my wallet in recent years and I’ve managed to accumulate a scary amount of pedals ( amazing what people give away at thrift shops) . I missed the hands on aspect for patching and find it helps to get out of the box for my creativity at times. That said, I’d never get rid of my vst collection. ( I own them all— well most of them anyways ). At a certain point you’re just buying presets imo - the various forms of synthesis haven’t changed much in years. To your point - there is nothing more valuable than mobility and saving patches! For example , I can’t live without Ss vsx and waves nx


I guess of all the instruments I had back then it was the MonoPoly that tipped me over the edge. I never had that sort of a love/hate relationship with anything before or after. As great as it sounds and however fast you were able get a specific sound out of it, having no way to save your settings became a royal PITA after a while. FWIW Korg did a great job on the plugin soundwise but I also understand folks who love their hardware, especially that beautiful blue MonoPoly, lol.


----------



## Cideboy (Nov 26, 2022)

cloudbuster said:


> I guess of all the instruments I had back then it was the MonoPoly that tipped me over the edge. I never had that sort of a love/hate relationship with anything before or after. As great as it sounds and however fast you were able get a specific sound out of it, having no way to save your settings became a royal PITA after a while. FWIW Korg did a great job on the plugin soundwise but I also understand folks who love their hardware, especially that beautiful blue MonoPoly, lol.


‘People are people’ FTW ;p


----------



## manuhz (Nov 26, 2022)

Pier said:


> The distortions (and really all the effects) in Guitar Rig Pro 6 are amazing. That's the sort of thing I'd like to see in a synth.
> 
> Personally I never clicked with the sound of Falcon but I will admit I didn't spend a lot of time with it.


MSoundFactory😉


----------



## liquidlino (Nov 26, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yeah obviously I could use any audio effects but that defeats the purpose. Having the effects right in the synth allows to share the modulation and being able to package it all in a preset.
> 
> A solution could be to use some host environment like metapluguin or freestyle.


... Voltage modular does vst hosting and modulation passthrough, and audio routing.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 26, 2022)

Cideboy said:


> I feel your pain! Now, where did I set that monocle down…
> 
> I am fairly new around here. I just pop up around Black Friday. Noticed your signature and things are clicking now. I’ll have to check out your sounds. Nice to meet a fellow propeller head.



We all gotta stick together.


----------



## zzz00m (Nov 26, 2022)

The u-he Repro has a good distortion unit on-board. Same for the new Arturia KORG MS-20 V.


----------



## Pier (Dec 27, 2022)

The Vult modules in VCV are just outstanding.

If this guy makes a standalone synth he's going to crush it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 27, 2022)

Pier said:


> The Vult modules in VCV are just outstanding.
> 
> If this guy makes a standalone synth he's going to crush it.


They are available for Voltage Modular as well and I can attest to them sounding fantastic.


----------



## labornvain (Dec 31, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yeah obviously I could use any audio effects but that defeats the purpose. Having the effects right in the synth allows to share the modulation and being able to package it all in a preset.
> 
> A solution could be to use some host environment like metapluguin or freestyle.




I believe creating emulations of analog distortion with all its warmth and silkiness is the holy grail of digital signal processing. And no one does it better than Stillwell.

Listen to this little beast. I feel like I should keep it in a cage when I'm not using it.. you know, for safety.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 31, 2022)

Never saw it, never heard (of) it. great sound!!! A link to manufacturer would not have been wrong...
Shure I found it. But 80 bucks is a bit very steep.


----------



## Pier (Dec 31, 2022)

labornvain said:


> I believe creating emulations of analog distortion with all its warmth and silkiness is the holy grail of digital signal processing. And no one does it better than Stillwell.
> 
> Listen to this little beast. I feel like I should keep it in a cage when I'm not using it.. you know, for safety.



Sounds great but...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 31, 2022)

Pier said:


> Sounds great but...



It looks like you need a smaller screen


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 31, 2022)

omg.. thx for the warning, I have a 32" 4K :-(


----------



## Pier (Dec 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It looks like you need a smaller screen


It's only 27 inches and I'm actually considering getting a 32 inches 4K one.

The issue is that it's a hiDPI 4K monitor. Surprisingly there are still a lot of audio devs that still live in 2010 with 1080p monitors. Even very popular devs such as Native Instruments.



Sid Francis said:


> omg.. thx for the warning, I have a 32" 4K :-(


If you're using Cubase on Windows you can right click on the top bar of the plugin window and it will scale a bit. It will be a bit bigger but super blurry.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 31, 2022)

Thx, shure I do this all the time , just imagine Waves and Native Instruments... :-(


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 31, 2022)

Pier said:


> It's only 27 inches and I'm actually considering getting a 32 inches 4K one.
> 
> The issue is that it's a hiDPI 4K monitor. Surprisingly there are still a lot of audio devs that still live in 2010 with 1080p monitors. Even very popular devs such as Native Instruments.
> 
> ...


Such a thing exists? I'll be damned. It's part of the reason why I deleted the Hamburg-Nuklear synth (besides the fact it sounded thin and unimpressive). I'll try it out with Diversion and Hybrid III.


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 31, 2022)

Hmm. Didn't work with Nuklear. I just get a black box. Maybe I'll try another tiny synth.


----------



## Teksonik (Dec 31, 2022)

Tone 2 has the free "NanoHost" that allows you to make small GUIs larger but it really just changes the resolution of your monitor and hence affects your DAW and everything else as well.

I find it very disconcerting to use so don't but if you're doing a sound design session then NanoHost can make smaller plugins at least a little more comfortable to use. 



https://www.tone2.com/download.html


----------



## Pier (Dec 31, 2022)

tressie5 said:


> Such a thing exists? I'll be damned.


It's not a silver bullet (as you already discovered) and AFAIK it's only for Windows.

Edit:

On macOS you can just enable zoom in the accessibility settings and just control + wheel. It's just one of those little things that are so useful and missing in Windows.


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 31, 2022)

Yeah. Because I had "Enable HiDPi" in Cubase preferences, the "Allow Window to be Resized" option existed. I disabled "Enable HiDPi" and now the "Allow Window to be Resized" option disappeared. I'll enable it later and look for the solution with my Radeon Vega card. Maybe it's in their settings somewhere.


----------



## tressie5 (Dec 31, 2022)

I switched back to "Enable HiDPi" in Cubase. As a lark, I changed its scale setting to 25% and rebooted. Of course, Cubase came back HUGE, but when I tried to ignite Nuklear, Cubase crashed with a message. I've since went back to "use system" scale (100%).

Interestingly, Nuklear was the only synth that did at least allow me to tug on its corner and resize _something. _Other synths didn't even allow that. And it didn't matter if they were VST2 or VST3. And yes, I had CPU scaling set to "on" in the Radeon Adrenaline app. 

tl;dr - Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 31, 2022)

Okay, the explanation: Because I have a 4K monitor, windows automatically set the zoom to 

"150% (recommended)"

When I set it to 100%, everything works fine, I have an overview over 176 Cubase tracks at one glance  but.. can´t read a thing :-(


----------



## tressie5 (Jan 1, 2023)

My workaround is to zoom in 5% increments in Cubase. Works fine, for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 1, 2023)

Tressie: I do not understand what you mean with zoom in Cubase. I am zooming tracks all the time but that does not change a thing?


----------



## spektralisk (Jan 1, 2023)

*Repro-1* Jaws is great
*Repro-5 *Polyphonic Distortion Module + Velvet Saturation are awesome as well

I would love to get those distortions from Repro standalone.

I quite like the multimode distortion unit in *Pigments*.
*Massive X* has some solid distortions as well.


----------



## Pier (Jan 1, 2023)

spektralisk said:


> *Repro-1* Jaws is great
> *Repro-5 *Polyphonic Distortion Module + Velvet Saturation are awesome as well


Yeah absolutely. Specially when pushing the distortion/folder with the resonator.


----------



## tressie5 (Jan 1, 2023)

Sid Francis said:


> Tressie: I do not understand what you mean with zoom in Cubase. I am zooming tracks all the time but that does not change a thing?


Using the Windows key and + turns the Magnifier on. Now everything can get enlarged. In my case, it wasn't Cubase I wanted to enlarge but just the plugin itself. The 2nd pix was zoomed in at 115%. I could've went higher, too.


----------



## Pier (Jan 1, 2023)

tressie5 said:


> Using the Windows key and + turns the Magnifier on.


Holy shit this is awesome! Thanks I didn't know this existed in Windows!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 1, 2023)

Neither did I: great, thanks!!


----------

